# Realtek HD Audio Manager and Klipsch ProMedia 4.1



## Tidalcloud (Jul 4, 2002)

New pc running 64 bit Vista. Hooked up my Klipsch ProMedia 4.1 - green to green and purple to black. From what I've read from a few searches the Realtek HD Audio Manager should offer a 4.1 as a speaker configuration option but I have only stereo, quadraphonic, 5.1 and 7.1. None of them generate anything from the rear speakers on test tone. The board offers plug ins for fronts, rears, sub etc but the Klipsch provides only two plugs and runs the everything thru the sub via speaker wire. Thoughts - suggestions?


----------



## Tidalcloud (Jul 4, 2002)

bump


----------



## rocky01 (Jan 10, 2009)

They're tricksey.  

Use side speakers jack instead for your 4.1. It's my understanding the spec calls for rears to used in eight (7.1)speaker mode not six (5.1) or four. Counterintuitive.


----------



## Tidalcloud (Jul 4, 2002)

gotcha. Unfortunately 4.1 is not an option. Should I be selecting 5.1 and then indicating that I do not have a center? Also - the test doesn't appear to be sending a signal to the sub.


----------



## rocky01 (Jan 10, 2009)

Be sure your driver/software is installed properly. You should have options for Quadraphonic and Enable bass management, and a _deselect_ of Full range speakers.

Then thank your lucky stars you opted for Promedia 4.1 since the 5.1 systems at least _seemed_ to have been plagued with amplifier problems, based on all the online complaints, and eventually ended up in trash heaps.


----------



## Tidalcloud (Jul 4, 2002)

The bass management option exists only with 5.1 and 7.1 selections. It disappears when quad is selected. I'm not sure that quad is true 4.1 but rather the rear speakers are simply a copy of the fronts. At least this is what the old quadraphonic stereo systems did.
Wondering if selecting 5.1 and then deselecting the center channel (which in effect blends the center to the left and right) is the way to go.


----------



## rocky01 (Jan 10, 2009)

That's correct, bass management and room correction only are valid with 5.1, plus. You will get discrete channels though even with "just" quadraphonic the same as you would with older, non-HD chipsets. 

Klipsch is "evaluating" if they will release more PC products BTW, since users are grumbling over having only having 2.1 systems available from them. The question is do you really want 5 or 7 sets of wires running over your room? Even four is annoying IMO. I have a 5.1 setup at the moment and not well tolerating the complexity/fuss factor. Unless your system has Klipsch quality you haveta' ask yourself is it worth it - and stuff like room correction is rather dubious if you don't. Just as silly are all those wires running all over creation just for a PC. 4.1 channels ends up being something of a happy medium especially when it's Klipsch, IMHO of course.


----------



## vicented (Feb 11, 2009)

I had the same issue with the rear speakers on my older 4.1 Altec speaker system. Running Vista 64-bit with the Realtek HD Audio Manager (latst driver). After working around the screens, I finally opted to selected the 7.1 speaker option on the speaker configuration tab. This enabled the REAR and SIDE speaker radio buttons. I then clicked off the SIDE speaker button. Then, I went to the speaker correction tab and raised the left an right REAR speaker dB settings up to around +7 and closed the audio manager. My rear speakers were higher on my workstation, so, you may not need to adjust the dB settings on your setup. 
Played an MP3 on Windows Meda Player and all 4 speakers sounded great. The sound was rich and full. Tested a DvDFab movie using Windows Media Center and all 4 speakers sounded good. Did not hear missing audio tracks with this approach. I raised the bass reponse dial on the my speaker system' woofer and still got a rich bass response. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

this one is reasonably generic:
Speakers Color Codes
blue	- input
red	- microphone
green	- stereo - front
black	- rear speakers
yellow/orange	- center & sub-woofer
gray	- side surround - 7.1 setup
.
pc speaker color codes
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=pc+speaker+color+codes
.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC_97
Sound card 
Pink Analog microphone audio input 3.5 mm TRS 
Light blue Analog line level audio input 3.5 mm TRS 
Lime green Analog line level audio output for the main stereo signal (front speakers or headphones) 3.5 mm TRS 
Brown Analog line level audio output for 'Right-to-left speaker' 3.5 mm TRS 
Orange center / subwoofer 3.5 mm TRS 
Gold Game port / MIDI 15 pin D 
.
another factor,
pc speakers are 'short throw'
most 'other' speakers,
are 'standard throw' to 'long throw'
.
layman's terms:
running wires 'all over a room'
really doesn't do a big 'whoop'
when using pc speakers,
they're really only intended for 4 to 8 feet,
where-as regular speakers,
for stereo usage,
are 'room speakers'


----------



## Nipa (Feb 12, 2009)

speaker option on the speaker configuration tab. This enabled the REAR and SIDE speaker radio buttons. I then clicked off the SIDE speaker button. Then, I went to the speaker correction tab and raised the left an right REAR speaker dB settings up to around +7 and closed the audio manager. My rear speakers were higher on my workstation, so, you may not need to adjust the dB settings on your setup.


----------

